# Post a picture of a Random Pokemon!



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't really care just post 1 (per post) Random Pokemon, plz  picture.Dunno why just wanna make it look pretty, i'll start.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha whats up with that?


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)

alonsyalonso said:


> Haha whats up with that?


I clicked "random page" on Bulbapedia. THAT's a Relicanth.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

ohhh... BTW i know what a relicanth is


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 28, 2008)

=D


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Yanmega (Aug 28, 2008)

Oink


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 28, 2008)

but i dint spma


----------

